# Chisels box



## mtt.tr (20 Jan 2010)

I was looking into building a chisel box this is what i have designed in google sketch up which is a useful program but drawing by hand i felt would off been quicker 







because of the amount of space it will have a piece of ply above the the chisels to keep small marking tools there (maybe an/and oil stone) 

But could any off you suggest a decent wood i was thinking redwood what are the typical prices on redwood? 

I hope to build this by hand apart from the nominal cuts which will be done on a bench saw 

Any thoughts/input would be great


----------



## devonwoody (20 Jan 2010)

Regarding timber, I would find an old piece of timber from some discarded furniture, softwood would be the last thing I would use.


----------



## mtt.tr (20 Jan 2010)

i was thinking about using ash? would it be suitable, and how easy/hard is it to work. also is it exspensive?


----------



## devonwoody (20 Jan 2010)

I prefer American Ash the grain is normally less coarse than local stuff.

What part of the country are you?


----------



## mtt.tr (20 Jan 2010)

devonwoody":mwjd0i5f said:


> I prefer American Ash the grain is normally less coarse than local stuff.
> 
> What part of the country are you?


im in essex im looking at j gards who are very local but there timber is 25mm thick do you think they would thicknesser it to 10mm?


----------



## wizer (20 Jan 2010)

Where abouts in essex are you? Idealy you want to start with thinner timber, otherwise you'll just be chucking money away in shavings. 25mm could be re-sawed into 2 bits of 10mm


----------



## mtt.tr (20 Jan 2010)

wizer":31gezpiy said:


> Where abouts in essex are you? Idealy you want to start with thinner timber, otherwise you'll just be chucking money away in shavings. 25mm could be re-sawed into 2 bits of 10mm


do you think the timber yard will do it for me? if not is there an online where i can order what i want
im in chelmsford


----------



## wizer (20 Jan 2010)

Not many timber yards will re-saw for you. If they don't do timber that thin then you might want to find someone local who can prep the stock for you. If you were closer you'd be more than welcome to do it here. I can re-saw up to 140mm-ish. As a last resort, you'll have to just buy the 25mm stock and have it thicknessed down to required side, but as I say, you're loosing all that extra stock in shavings.


----------



## woodbloke (20 Jan 2010)

wizer":3fdcq133 said:


> Not many timber yards will re-saw for you. If they don't do timber that thin then you might want to find someone local who can prep the stock for you. If you were closer you'd be more than welcome to do it here. I can re-saw up to 140mm-ish. As a last resort, you'll have to just buy the 25mm stock and have it thicknessed down to required side, but as I say, you're loosing all that extra stock in shavings.


As Tom has said, probably the best thing to do is to contact a local forum member who could re-saw the material for you. Ash is good stuff to work with btw, as long as you don't finish it with any oil (or it will turn 'pee' yellow  ) I'd use something like a water based acrylic varnish for the job - Rob


----------



## mtt.tr (20 Jan 2010)

woodbloke":19ffaouz said:


> wizer":19ffaouz said:
> 
> 
> > Not many timber yards will re-saw for you. If they don't do timber that thin then you might want to find someone local who can prep the stock for you. If you were closer you'd be more than welcome to do it here. I can re-saw up to 140mm-ish. As a last resort, you'll have to just buy the 25mm stock and have it thicknessed down to required side, but as I say, you're loosing all that extra stock in shavings.
> ...


Thanks rob

If there is anyone local in chelmsford who can resaw the wood please may you pm me.

Also i will check if my college can do it for me


----------



## xy mosian (20 Jan 2010)

Those are not very large pieces. It is not impossible to cut a 25mm piece in half using a hand saw.

xy


----------



## wizer (20 Jan 2010)

mtt.tr if you really get stuck then I could probably post you some ash to the dimensions you need.


----------



## devonwoody (20 Jan 2010)

Ask Mike Denham?, where are you Mike. ?


----------



## woodbloke (20 Jan 2010)

devonwoody":jxs5xbna said:


> Ask Mike Denham?, where are you Mike. ?


Mike *G* is who you're after :roll: - Rob


----------



## mtt.tr (20 Jan 2010)

well i made myself a cutting list

```
Part # Description     Length(X)  Width(Y)   Thickness(Z)  Material 
C-1-1 Component#5    320.0mm   60.0mm   10.0mm         Ash
C-1-2 Component#5    320.0mm   60.0mm   10.0mm         Ash
C-2-1 Component#6    230.0mm   60.0mm   10.0mm         Ash 
C-2-2 Component#6    230.0mm   60.0mm   10.0mm         Ash 
C-3-1 Component#7    320.0mm   20.0mm   10.0mm         Ash 
C-3-2 Component#7    320.0mm   20.0mm   10.0mm         Ash 
C-4-1 Component#8    230.0mm   20.0mm   10.0mm         Ash
C-4-2 Component#8    230.0mm   20.0mm   10.0mm         Ash
```

Just need to get supplys and fine someone to cut the boards on to 10mm also its going to cost less than thought


----------



## mtt.tr (20 Jan 2010)

what is it like making dovetails in ash?


----------



## wizer (20 Jan 2010)

Should be fine. I've cut them by machine in Ash and had no problems. I guess it can be a little brittle. Beech might be a better option.


----------



## mtt.tr (20 Jan 2010)

wizer":fupiek7t said:


> Should be fine. I've cut them by machine in Ash and had no problems. I guess it can be a little brittle. Beech might be a better option.


i hope to cut them by hand


----------



## wizer (20 Jan 2010)

I don't think you have anything specific to worry about with Ash, should be fine.


----------



## plymouth pirate (20 Jan 2010)

This post is a joke. 
WTF wants a chisel box to start with? Apart from those who's woodworking skills extend only to the collection and display of those expensive tools they've bought and have no idea how to use anyway.
God! I love a good discussion.
John


----------



## wizer (20 Jan 2010)

How about learning joinery on making something small for the workshop Pete. Been on the Sherry tonight?


----------



## woodbloke (20 Jan 2010)

plymouth pirate":2f5y76ro said:


> This post is a joke.
> WTF wants a chisel box to start with? Apart from those who's woodworking skills extend only to the collection and display of those expensive tools they've bought and have no idea how to use anyway.
> God! I love a good discussion.
> John


I'm *sorely* tempted to make some suitable caustic and vitriolic reply to this but I'm tired, had a few drinks (as it's my bithday) and need to go up the wooden hill...can someone help please? [-o< - Rob


----------



## wizer (20 Jan 2010)

Happy Birthday Rob. Ignore Pete, he'll be offering to fight us next. :roll:


----------



## mtt.tr (20 Jan 2010)

plymouth pirate":3l474r2r said:


> This post is a joke.
> WTF wants a chisel box to start with? Apart from those who's woodworking skills extend only to the collection and display of those expensive tools they've bought and have no idea how to use anyway.
> God! I love a good discussion.
> John



Someone who takes thier chisels to college and doesn't like the idea of falling of a bike with chisels in a flimsy tool roll and getting stabbed in the back!!
maybe them possible!
and practise doesn't harm
Also the idea is that the box is the right size to fit into a tool chest i have planned.
And whats wrong with respecting your tools


----------



## TEO (21 Jan 2010)

Nothing wrong with any of that, don't pay any attention to the Plymouth Pratt shame he can't do any better than pour scorn on a newbie who's looking to learn.
Have fun with the project,
T


----------



## jhwbigley (21 Jan 2010)

mtt.tr":2hlumqkj said:


> what it like making dovetail in ash?



I've cut dovetails is ash, easy.







You will find the a difference in hardness between the growth rings as you pare the end grain. 

JHB


----------



## mtt.tr (22 Jan 2010)

Thanks looks like i will be using as then 
Thanks and nice joints


----------



## Dibs-h (22 Jan 2010)

plymouth pirate":a5gg4db1 said:


> This post is a joke.
> WTF wants a chisel box to start with? Apart from those who's woodworking skills extend only to the collection and display of those expensive tools they've bought and have no idea how to use anyway.
> God! I love a good discussion.
> John





Try not to let such posts bother you - you'll always find someone who p1sses on the ideas\notions of others - yet doesn't actually offer anything constructive. Bit like a back seat driver - can't actually drive but full of it, nonethelesss.

Thankfully this forum has members - almost without exception- who are the complete opposite.


----------



## jlawrence (22 Jan 2010)

I would have thought that there are two reasons to make cases (etc) for in the workshop:
1) to keep things where you can find them,
2) to practice on joints etc.


----------



## BradNaylor (23 Jan 2010)

plymouth pirate":167nn7in said:


> This post is a joke.
> WTF wants a chisel box to start with? Apart from those who's woodworking skills extend only to the collection and display of those expensive tools they've bought and have no idea how to use anyway.
> God! I love a good discussion.
> John



Don't take any notice of Plymouth .. 

The chisel box is an excellent idea. I have this set from Rutlands - the box sits very nicely in a drawer next to my bench allowing me easy access and keeping them nice and tidy. If I need to take them out on a job I just lift the box out of the drawer.






It's the best chisel storage solution I've seen.

I wouldn't make it from ash though. Ash is too coarse grained a timber for fine work on small joints. Beech, maple or sycamore would be much better. Walnut or cherry would be a delight to work with but wouldn't cope with much wear and tear during use, being a little soft.

Brad


----------



## mtt.tr (23 Jan 2010)

BradNaylor":1fx33wmd said:


> I wouldn't make it from ash though. Ash is too coarse grained a timber for fine work on small joints. Beech, maple or sycamore would be much better. Walnut or cherry would be a delight to work with but wouldn't cope with much wear and tear during use, being a little soft.
> 
> Brad


Thats is what i was thinking


----------



## mtt.tr (24 Jan 2010)

Tomorrow i shall start cutting some pine of the correct sizes as a prototype


----------



## Tony Spear (25 Jan 2010)

I reckon you'll be dead lucky to get 2 x 10mm. out of a single 25mm. section, due to the saw kerf and internal tension relieving when you re-saw it.


----------



## eoinsgaff (25 Jan 2010)

The great Brendan Behan once said - 'critics are like eunuchs in a harem; they know how its done, they've seen it done everyday but they're unable to do it themselves'...


----------



## mtt.tr (25 Jan 2010)

eoinsgaff":13srkax6 said:


> The great Brendan Behan once said - 'critics are like eunuchs in a harem; they know how its done, they've seen it done everyday but they're unable to do it themselves'...



Brilliant quote


----------

